# Coccidiosis and enteritis resistance



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My thoughts come from pieces of articles I've read.

Since it's the age of non-antibiotics, I wonder if hatched chicks (incubater) were given probiotics for an unknown period of time it would prevent them from getting cocci or enteritis? I've heard that hen hatched chicks seem more resistant to getting them.

Is anyone in a position here for taking hatched chicks from incubator eggs and putting probiotics in their water for a few weeks (dilute) before going out? VS some not getting them or any other additive? it would probably have to be a few hatches done by a number of people.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

NO , a lot of feeds have pro/prebiotics in them and chicks still get it .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've always used medicated chick starter. I've only had one chick get coccidiosis while on the medicated feed. I used sulmet to treat the chick and was successful. I stopped giving the chick medicated feed and switched to non medicated feed. Keep in mind that medicated chick starter has a coccidistat in it...amprolium. You dont want to use corid/amprolium on a sick chick that has already been consuming the amprolium laced feed due to possible overdosing and the fact it's most likely a bacteria type cocci rather than a protozoa. That's when a sulfa based drug is needed to kill the bacteria. I've used Avian Super Pack after using corid or sulfa drugs/wormers. 

As a matter of fact the chick that picked up the cocci was a hatched chick from an egg I placed under a broody Light Brahma, not a hatchery chick. Long story short, it was only an experiment when I placed 5 eggs from another completely separated group of hens under the broody just to see if they would hatch...3 out of the 5 hatched. The one that got the cocci was a pullet from an EE hen and Black Australorp rooster.
Here's a pic of her with her "hatch" sister, she is the pullet on the right.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Gotcha. 

Dawg , that's an EE? I would have guessed Ameraucana.. I had one look just like that.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That 1 hen looks like a couple of my Ameraucanas and Cochin mixes.I'd post a pic but can't download anything.What's the difference between an Ameraucana and E/E?I always thought they were the same.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Araucana - The orginal chicken from Chile that lays blue eggs.No tails
Ameraucana - Developed from Araucanas in the US in the 70'S ,they only lay blue eggs.Only come in certain colors.APA recognized.

Easter Eggers - Hatchery birds mostly developed from Araucana and Ameraucana and Production blood.Green ,blue brown and pink egg color possibility.Comes in a variety of colors.Not APA recognized.


Easy definition


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She is EE/Australorp mix and laid brown eggs. The other pullet in the pic mustve been Barred Rock and Black Australorp. I named her "Crow" because she looked like a crow lol.
The 3rd chick that hatched turned out to be a cockeral. He looked exactly like a Barred Rock, but he had Black Australorp in him also.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> That 1 hen looks like a couple of my Ameraucanas and Cochin mixes.I'd post a pic but can't download anything.What's the difference between an Ameraucana and E/E?I always thought they were the same.


The only thing I know is that Ameraucanas are solid color.

Mine, Valerie, was from an egg from speckledhen. she has her full sister named Gypsy. Valerie died from Aspergillosis (necropsy).


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So,I'm thinking I have Ameraucanas but actually they are EE's because I get green,blue and pink eggs and the chickens are multi colored?I got them from McMurrays'.Plus,Ive discovered one mix lays brown eggs where as all the others lay green eggs.I just thought she got more Cochin genes.I know all of my mixes are black w/ the exception of 1 solid white one,Lily,whom I also call Grubb because she's always dirty w/ oil on her from hanging out under the van or she has egg all over her face and head.The only time she looks good is right after her molt.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes you got EEs. Murray calls there's Araucana/Ameraucana because that's what they are using,Some people complain about that,but that's what they are using plus they have some production blood.Townline calls their's Araucana/Ameraucana Strain.
My local TSC had them from Townline , but they(TSC) labeled them as Araucana only.

For example Weelittlechicken was using Cream Legbar x Silver Dorkings (if i remember right) to create her Easter Eggers which would look total different to the EEs that people are use to seeing.


So if hers laid colored eggs they would be EE's via Legbar/Dorking Strain


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder what happened to that strain of EE's that had hair like silkies?


----------

